# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > سوال: نحوه انتخاب چاپگر برای چاپ یک بخش از صفحه در جاوا اسکریپت

## itman4

سلام دوستان. خسته نباشید

من الان با دستور ()window.print کار چاپ بخشی از صفحه وب رو با چاپگر پیش فرض ( default) انجام میدم و مشکلی باهاش ندارم.

روی سیستم من هم دوتا چاپگر نصب هست.

سوالم اینه که چجوری میتونم در حالت چاپ بدون دیالوگ (silent printing) ، و با استفاده از کد جاوا اسکریپت یا هر تکنیک دیگه ای غیر از انتخاب دستی چاپگر ، چاپگر رو انتخاب کنم؟ 

یعنی بتونم با چاپگری غیر از چاپگر پیش فرض ویندوز چاپ کنم؟

ممنونم از توجهتون

----------

